# Fly swap !



## FishmastaZERO

Yea go ahead ! I'm going to see if anyone else jumps onboard then set a due date 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

You gunna tie the jimmy rcleo?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

FishmastaZERO said:


> I did opss sry rcleo.. each ties one pattern .3 flies per person , so a total of 27 flies.. I pick 3 per cause I've done one of these on another forum and it blows to lose the only one u got .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app





that's a great idea 27 flies!



FishmastaZERO said:


> Gunna go have a look an see if bASS pro has anything interesting (wish they had more crap & it wasn't 2x the cost)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



are we still on the synthetic stuff only or is other tying stuff a options??? if it synthetic only then a stone fly it is. 

If not i am thinking of a good smelt pattern as a streamer.

any ways let us know whats going on and the dates when we get there. lol's


----------



## rcleofly

FishmastaZERO said:


> You gunna tie the jimmy rcleo?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yessir

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Naw screw it jus tie with what ever ..I was just putting a Idea out to see what ideas anyone else came up with... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

FishmastaZERO said:


> Naw screw it jus tie with what ever ..I was just putting a Idea out to see what ideas anyone else came up with...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


thank you!


----------



## liwak1kc

I just placed my order on netcraft for the materials. So I will start tying as soon as they come in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyrodder46

I have 3 variations of my favorite steelie fly, so this will work out perfect. They are the same fly, just color changes.

D


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Sweet sounds good ... didn't find anything good @ bASS pro ..have I mentioned there sheet is expensive ! Everything is Is at least 2 or 3 bucks more ..f bass pro... I think I'm going to grab those spirit river dos tone rabbit strips they look scandalous

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

FishmastaZERO said:


> Sweet sounds good ... didn't find anything good @ bASS pro ..have I mentioned there sheet is expensive ! Everything is Is at least 2 or 3 bucks more ..f bass pro... I think I'm going to grab those spirit river dos tone rabbit strips they look scandalous
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


try hookhack.com they got good prices!


----------



## FishmastaZERO

I usually go through feather craft ..wish there was a actual shop near me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc

Check out jan's netcraft. When I was up at central, I took a steelhead fly tying course and this is where the instructor said he ordered a bunch of the stuff from for a decent price.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

FishmastaZERO said:


> I usually go through feather craft ..wish there was a actual shop near me
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



check out hook hack they give a 10-20 % discount! so check out the prices it like when you go to hit the submit to cart button it let you know there is a discount! i used to go to feather craft but there to expensive same with cabelas! also if your in to Atlantic salmon flies cheek out castlearms.com they got great prices on their jungle cock...any ways best of luck...


----------



## rcleofly

I go to Allen fly fishing. Super good prise and right now the have a 20% off discount and free shipping on hooks. You must spend 15$. I just purchased 7 25 count packs of hooks for 13$. Promo code DOTWHOOK. They have a decent selection.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

rcleofly said:


> I go to Allen fly fishing. Super good prise and right now the have a 20% off discount and free shipping on hooks. You must spend 15$. I just purchased 7 25 count packs of hooks for 13$. Promo code DOTWHOOK. They have a decent selection.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I tie all my trout flies on there barbless hooks ...I love those hooks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

i get a 10-30 % discount here for hooks it is a quantity deal thought.i get my steely jig hooks here....


http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/index.cfm?page=detail&hookid=818&view=1


----------



## flyrodder46

How many do we have signed up for the Fly Swap? I am ready, just need to know when to have them done, and where to send them.

D


----------



## swaprat

flyrodder46 said:


> How many do we have signed up for the Fly Swap? I am ready, just need to know when to have them done, and where to send them.
> 
> D



same here!


----------



## FishmastaZERO

I'm waiting for my materials should be a couple days ... how about all flies mailed out by nov 10 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc

Same and that date works good with me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

flies sent they should be there Monday 10/21/13 if any problems let me know here or by p.m. any ways best of luck....


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Got flyrodder46 's flies in the mail today ..nice ties bud ! I started mine but quickly realized that I needed cross cut strips  for it to look the way I want 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Got swaprats today ... swaprat I need you to pm me your addy It got alil smeared in the mail

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

addy: sent.


----------



## liwak1kc

Should be in the mail by this coming Monday. Been busy at work for the last month

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

When is the date they need to be in by?

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

Mailed by the 10th. You've got 18 days, that means a fly a day
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

Thanks Matt, hey you never told me how you did the other night. Did you bring it, fling it, swing it?
Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

Didn't go got some house work done

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Here's mine







Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc

Just sent them, says they should be there tomorrow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Sweet ... few more to go for me had to put those on pause to tie a bunch if eggs n stones ...the steel bent me over this weekend :what:
0-5
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

I used to live not far from you liwak1kc lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc

Haha, I'm just living with my parents till I get my real job since I just graduated college. Need to be closer to a good river

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Used to live right off inkster by 5 ... .. hows it coming along steelheader2002 and rcleofly? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

They will be in the mail Monday if I can make it to the post office before they close. Day light to dark hours suck 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

In the mail tomorrow. No mail service today
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Got your flies steelheader2002 .. any word on rcleofly?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

Not sure, but I'll see him tomorrow

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

Hey Matt glad your going to make it. If you can stay after gracies bday party and give me a hand in the basement ripping up the carpet I would participate it. The propane guy used our hose when he filled the tank and left it on. He flooded our basement. 

Ok guys I'm working on the flies every second I have. A little bit more patients and I'll have them to you. Thanks.

Oh yeah Matt the glue we got for the kicker plate isn't working out. I'm thinking it might not like the latex paint. Put some thought into what else to try. I was thinking maybe liquid nails. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Take as long as ya need

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

fo sure take your time.... >~~}}};>--------


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Those flies are bad A steelheader2002.. did you use the senyo wire? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

FishmastaZERO said:


> Those flies are bad A steelheader2002.. did you use the senyo wire?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


They also work very well.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

Yes, I tried deer hair first but didn't like the amount of movement it had in slow water. The craft fur moves like crazy
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc

I feel like mine were probably not the best flies, I've only been tying for about 6 to 8 months, but compared to where I started they're night and day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

If they catch fish then they're good enough 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc

Any time frame on these flies?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

I'm waiting for rcleofly then they will be sent out

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## liwak1kc

Sounds good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

They will be sent to you on Monday sorry for the wait

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Hey no problem man ... 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

Flies are all done. I gave everyone a special little treat that catches me a lot of trout for being so patient.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

Sent 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

About time rc

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rcleofly

Check the enddockboys instagram boy did I post a awesome pic of you Matt. Hehe

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishmastaZERO

Flies are in the mail!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flyrodder46

Looking forward to seeing all the different patterns that we will get.

D


----------



## liwak1kc

has anyone received their flies in the mail yet?


----------



## rcleofly

No

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swaprat

got mine today they are awesome great ties every one... see why good things come to those who wait...lol's just in time for Christmas too..


----------



## rcleofly

Very nice flies guys. Steelheader them darters are great. Flymasterzero very nice. Swaprat as to be expected. Whoever tied the what looks to be the sparrow variations, awesomeness. I feel bad for rushing threw the trimming of the heads on the row jims lol. Great ties guys. Thanks for all the work flymasterzero. Lets do another but make it dries so I can give you guys something extraordinary. I can't wait to put your flies to the test.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelheader2002

Got mine today also nice ties guys. Not sure why but I got 3 of my own back, so if you didn't get a purple and olive darter let me know and I'll send them your way

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

